# Weird.



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

don't like them don't watch them. it's that easy. not eveyone cares about getting that perfect video but rather having that memory with ur friends or family.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sick of shitty GoPro vids. I actually got a new Hero 3 black for the holidays and other than testing it out, I haven't really filmed with it since I can't really justify taking it out unless I have something sweet to film. I put that thing on my head one time and said "never again" after I watched the film.

The only things that I can justify taking it out for are: first tracks on deep powder days, cliff drops on deep powder days, attempting new tricks in the park (gotta get the falls on film). But that has yet to happen...

The other thing that keeps me from taking it out is finding a pole that will collapse to under 8 inches so I can store the whole setup in my cargo pocket. This is the one reason I wouldn't want to take another camera out. I would never spend a day just filming and I would be scared to carry shit in my pack all day.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with you pov footage is boring now but im not willing to take my 1500$ d90 on the mountain, just too dangerous, or my hc x900m and have them get damaged plus dslr lenses are temper-metal in extreme temperatures.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Really doesn't matter how crisp your video is if the riding is shit. If the riding is good I'll watch it even it is shot like the worst 80s porn.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, but im seeing these videos of people literary just riding groomers. I kind of agree with expensive cameras, they are nice and stuff. But if you take care of them and have a backpack special for dslr's then there shouldn't be any problems. I remember seeing this one video that was shoot on an iphone. It was Eero and Heiki riding a park.... So sick.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

509-pow said:


> don't like them don't watch them. it's that easy. not eveyone cares about getting that perfect video but rather having that memory with ur friends or family.


Yeah, different people have different goals. If you're trying to make art, great. I've seen some shitty art too. POV vids don't make me say "wow, that's art" but they do make me say "I gotta go there" or "I gotta try that" or if it's my own vid, "Wow that was fun" or "damn, that hurt!"


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I love seeing a video of an average dude having an awesome day/run/pow day. I am an average rider and enjoy seeing the average guys videos. Whether the video is lame or boring technically if the rider is loving it you can tell and it gets me stoked!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Typically any photos I shoot I end up using for either the website or for promotional use for companies. It's like stoke you guys out, or see my photos/videos being used by companies that give me money. I like money.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Yeah, but im seeing these videos of people literary just riding groomers. I kind of agree with expensive cameras, they are nice and stuff. But if you take care of them and have a backpack special for dslr's then there shouldn't be any problems. I remember seeing this one video that was shoot on an iphone. It was Eero and Heiki riding a park.... So sick.


Trust me I treat my cameras like there my girlfriend, its not me or my riding that concerns me. It would be some idiot in the park or kid running into me drop a nice camera in the snow and you bound to break something.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

When you are 13,000 kms from snow any footage is worth watching, but yeah pov stuff is generally the worst


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't understand why this thread even exists... I remember Blunt_Nuts posting his own shitty GoPro videos, so his original point is f*cking invalid.

end of thread


you want a pretty photo with a snowboard in it... here's one I took a few weeks ago (Canon 7D)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I always keep a stock of old flicks i love to death. On another note, some POV shots are sick. I saw one from Burton from Stephan M. BA, i never actually seen you throw down in park yet... 

gopro on your head usually leads to shittiest goddamn videos ever. Pole mount is better. Best is follow cam. But you have to do shit for the camera. just riding blows to watch. I get it, its fun to cruize groomers but thats not something i want to watch... So stop posting shitty videos.... 

About the "dont watch if you dont like", i cant tell if its good before i watch it. I dont watch half way as well because you might miss something...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

blunted_nose said:


> About the "dont watch if you dont like", i cant tell if its good before i watch it. I dont watch half way as well because you might miss something...


I agree a description would be nice, but even with non-POV vids you get duds. In addition with "art", (at least in my opinion) when the authors/artists get too nuts with cuts and special effects, I just turn it off.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I don't understand why this thread even exists... I remember Blunt_Nuts posting his own shitty GoPro videos, so his original point is f*cking invalid.
> 
> end of thread
> 
> ...


the point is that guys like you stop posting such shitty pictures.... Like cmon. 

Cant tell if serious or not? i hope you lose alot of your time looking at shitty videos...


On another note, im kidding and i dont know why your so aggressive? i mean, i have BA for that.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I agree a description would be nice, but even with non-POV vids you get duds. In addition with "art", (at least in my opinion) when the authors/artists get too nuts with cuts and special effects, I just turn it off.


Redbull and Art of flight ruined the whole thing for me.... Too much slow motion and the quality was too good. I appreciate the old tape they used to use. I think 16mm? or 32?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Best Snowboard Edit EVER - YouTube this guy knows how to edit.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


>


:eusa_clap:

Sorry Blunt_nuts but Torpedo has got you here...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Best Snowboard Edit EVER - YouTube this guy knows how to edit.


I want that minute and forty of my life back! If I want graphics/sounds like that I'll load up my old Super nintendo emulator!!! :yahoo: 

On another note I rode Seymour for the first time today, recognized that chair right away. It was crusty today too! :blink: They should rename it mount Crusty. And then Crusty can sell burgers there.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I want that minute and forty of my life back! If I want graphics/sounds like that I'll load up my old Super nintendo emulator!!! :yahoo:
> 
> On another note I rode Seymour for the first time today, recognized that chair right away. It was crusty today too! :blink: They should rename it mount Crusty. And then Crusty can sell burgers there.


The stuff you'll find while cruising youtube high.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Blunt_Nuts? FUKKKK.

And Tj is fucking awesome. Hes from red deer and has been pro for capita for about 15 years? i rode with him at COP last year. Hes amazing and super chill.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I want to see some nice pics of snowbunnies with tight hot pink pants - my favorite color. Is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Blunt_Nuts? FUKKKK.
> 
> And Tj is fucking awesome. Hes from red deer and has been pro for capita for about 15 years? i rode with him at COP last year. Hes amazing and super chill.


Shit that guys sponsored ahahah that awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why would I throw down in the park when I have a whole crew of kids that are willing to do it for me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I want to see some nice pics of snowbunnies with tight hot pink pants - my favorite color. Is there anything wrong with that?


This is the best I could do on short notice...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I knew I could count on you. But how do you know she likes to shred?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I knew I could count on you. But how do you know she likes to shred?


Shred? :dunno:

 I could think of other things to do with her! Like play nintendo!!! :yahoo:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> this guy knows how to edit.


That sounds like some grade 2 computer class program from the 90s..


----------

